# New CCTV Beijing HQ (Mandarin Oriental) On Fire



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* North wing building of CCTV new headquarters on fire*



















_Source : http://chinanews.sina.com/news/2009/0209/06243270517.html _

BEIJING, Feb. 9 (Xinhua) -- The north wing building of the new CCTV (China Central Television) headquarters in Beijing is on fire, which is still spreading.

The 159-meter building, namely Mandarin Oriental Hotel, is about hundreds of meters away from the CCTV main tower, witnesses said.

It is not clear about the casualities and cause of the accident. As Monday is China's traditional Lantern Festival, fireworks were used for celebration.

Police have conducted traffic control and more than a score of fire engines were seen to have rushed to the scene.


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

here are videos of it:


----------



## octopusop (Feb 10, 2009)

so cool when a lying media is in fire.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

octopusop said:


> so cool when a lying media is in fire.


Which media never lies?
BBC? CNN?
For such disarster, I suggest you keep silent, one sodier died in the fire
show your quality


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

:lock:
LOL!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Men jailed for part in CCTV fire *
20 November 2010
Shanghai Daily

THREE people selling sub-standard building materials, which were also to blame for a skyscraper fire that killed one person and destroyed a side building of China Central Television's new headquarters in Beijing last year, have received jail terms of up to four and a half years.

The defendants worked for Zhongshan Shengxing Company, which was fined 1.1 million yuan (US$165,652) by Beijing No.2 Intermediate People's Court yesterday, for providing fake and low-quality sheets for the walls of the CCTV building.

It was burnt by fireworks from a celebration party held outside the building only for CCTV staffers last February.

The company's vice president Tang Zhuchuang, project manager Gu Xianshu and quality inspector Li Shuzhi were handed the sentences and ordered to pay fines of up to 50,000 yuan on charges of selling substandard and counterfeit products.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 3 men get longer sentences in TV tower fire*
Updated: 2012-07-26 19:59
China Daily

Three men already serving prison terms for using inferior and combustible material to build a CCTV tower had their sentences extended after a retrial on Wednesday.

Tang Zhuchuang, vice-president of the Guangdong-based materials company, project manager Gu Xianshu, and quality controller Li Shuzhi each had three to four more years added to their respective sentences, according to Beijing's No 2 Intermediate People's Court.

In an earlier trial, they were sentenced to two and a half to four and a half years.

The three men were charged with using flammable insulation on the outer walls of the CCTV tower, which was destroyed in a 2009 fire. The blaze killed one person and injured eight others.

The court said the three men were responsible for 160 million yuan ($25 million) of losses.

Those who sell fake products worth more than 500,000 yuan should be sentenced to at least seven years, according to China's Criminal Law.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ha I almost thought it happened again
3 years later...


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

That would suck. :lol: Actually it's looking pretty good now, from the outside it's pretty much fully restored to its original appearance. Not sure how long the inside will take to sort out, but I'll get some pictures of the exterior when I next walk past.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks. I'd really like to see some updates and see how close to fully restored it is.


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Epic (?) thread revive!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't seen a picture of this building since 2010... I can't wait to see the final product of the restoration.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Recent photo of TVCC & CCTV 


Behind the CCTV Tower by pamhule, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It was supposed to open for the 2008 Beijing Olympics. Seems the repairs took longer than building the structure from scratch.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm probably going to go out for a cycle tomorrow (depending on the smog/visibility) so I'll go past this and get some more up-to-date photos. If not tomorrow, then definitely in the next few days.


----------



## Igor Antunov (Oct 13, 2011)

They saw no hurry in repairing it afterwards.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG-20120729-00083 by voldange, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Interiors anyone? =)


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> I'm probably going to go out for a cycle tomorrow (depending on the smog/visibility) so I'll go past this and get some more up-to-date photos. If not tomorrow, then definitely in the next few days.


that must suck to have to worry about smog and not being able to see lol :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's still slated to be a hotel, right?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> It's still slated to be a hotel, right?


As far as I am aware, yes it is.



1Filipe1 said:


> that must suck to have to worry about smog and not being able to see lol :lol:


Haha, yes. :lol: I always love cycling around and exploring Beijing while I'm here, but I prefer to go on clear days so I can actually admire the city, rather than staring blankly into a wall of pollution. 

I apologise, I took some photos at the end of last week, but I forgot to upload them! hno: 
Here they are now. 


TVCC 1 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


TVCC 2 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


TVCC 3 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


TVCC 4 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


TVCC 5 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


TVCC 6 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> TVCC 2 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


wtc!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

tvcc by S. Burroughs, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The exterior cladding is very reminiscent to that of the former WTC.


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

the shape mof this building was really cool! i love it


----------

